# Parting off in reverse



## Woz (Sep 18, 2010)

I noticed a comment in the Thin Parting tool thread about running the lathe in reverse for parting off. Is it as simple as turning the tool upside down in the holder, setting the height and off you go or is there more to it than that? Have I missed something?

Woz


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 18, 2010)

as long as your chuck does not thread on !!!Yes!
Actualy the preferred method is set the tool post up behind the work upside down and run in normal direction but not all lathes have a place to mount a tool there.
Tin


----------



## firebird (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi Woz

By a curious coincidence Arnoldb has just asked me how I part off over in the A WORK IN PROGRESS SECTION A BEAM ENGINE. I use a rear mounted parted off tool in my Myford. Best thing I ever did.





Cheers

Rich


----------



## jpeter (Sep 19, 2010)

You guys using armstrong type parting tools wanting to improve your parting operations ought to add a prop under the nose of the tool. Once I had a 9 inch Clausing lathe with a lantern post and rocker tool holder. When parting I'd place a short length of stock under the cutting end of the parting tool to the base to prop up the tool. It really helped reduce the chatter. 
Never tried mounting the tool on the back of the table. Looks good though cause the chips would drop out. Don't have trouble lifting the table?


----------



## Woz (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I'll give it a go and see if it improves on the current results.

Woz


----------



## Xlmyford (Sep 20, 2010)

firebird  said:
			
		

> Hi Woz
> I use a rear mounted parted off tool in my Myford. Best thing I ever did.
> 
> 
> ...



Hello.
I like to hear that.
My rear tool post,castings and drawings by Hemingway Kits, is almost finished.
















Ralph


----------



## jpeter (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Woz, comment on how the prop works. I'd like to hear about it.


----------



## Huntinguy (Sep 24, 2010)

In the world I live in (production machine shop), we would sometimes part off in reverse for the simple reason the part would not try to lift off and hit us. Instead it sends it down into the chip tub of the machine.

For the most part we don't do that anymore. NCs have taken over... btw, some of them run in reverse all the time. 

Another time to run in reverse... if you are making lots of small chips and they are coming out and making a mess... well, if you run in reverse with the tool upside down... all the chips go straight down - much cleaner in the shop. Obviously you cannot make heavy cuts or have a screw on chuck like I have on my machine. 

This discussion brings back memories... been a long time since I started in the trade.

FWIW: I have worked with some very impressive machinists and tool and die makers... You guys, on this forum, don't have to take your hats off to anyone...
 Thm:


----------

